# Upgrading McLux PD, Firefly 1/2, Aleph



## sithjedi333 (Feb 11, 2010)

Hi,

I'm looking to bring the following lights into the modern age and have a few questions. I only use primary cells:
1) McLuxIII PD 1x123, driven at 580/30

-From my research, it looks like it's not practical to install a programmable driver (GDUP, FLUPIC, or FLUPIG) in the PD. Is the best upgrade to to an emitter swap? If so, which one can be swapped without changing the reflector? From what I can tell, it's the Seoul, but requires a spacer to position it properly?

2) Fire~Fly II, SO17XA reflector, BB650 (2 of these), Fire~Fly, MM+ WO

-Looks like the options here are FLUPIG (since I don't use rechargeables) or the GDUP? Is the FF3 reflector compatible with the FF1 and FF2? Are there any other compatible reflectors?

3) Aleph 1, Lux III, 2x123, DB700

-Are there any programmable drivers compatible with 2x123? If not, is the Seoul swap my best option for this host?

Thanks for your help. If I've hit the wrong forum, feel free to move it to the appropriate place!


----------



## gswitter (Feb 12, 2010)

Surprised you haven't gotten any responses, so I'll add what I can...

1) I've seen a few driver replacements on the McLux III's, but I don't recall seeing anyone do it on one of the PD's. I believe you can also just bump up the output on the existing driver by changing a sense resistor. The Seoul P4 has been the most common upgrade. The newest U3 bins just came out, and they also make high CRI bins. But, yes, you do need to raise the emitter .030" and take a similar amount off the bottom of the reflector to focus the P4 correctly. The easiest swap without modifying the reflector might be the Cree XP-G (if you can get the emitter height correct), and you can also go with the similar but smaller XP-C if you're not planning to bump up the current too much.

2) ...if you can find a FluPIG/Piglet. GDuP should work. Good luck on the reflector. I'm still trying to solve that as well. I've got an Seoul P4 behind a cut-down NX05 in my FFII, and it could be better. :green:

3) A Shark/Remora combo paired with a Cree MC-E (wired 2S2P) would give you multiple output modes.  But, that would probably require modding the reflector, and I'm not sure if the boards would fit in an E-can. There's plenty of multi-mode 3.7-6.0V drivers available from the Chinese vendors, but I'm not sure if any are .55". At this point, if upgrading from a Lux I/III, I'd explore the Cree XP-G and Luminus SST-50 before the Seoul P4. The only advantage the Seoul has is the high CRI bins.


----------



## sithjedi333 (Feb 12, 2010)

GSwitter,

Thanks so much for the info. I know these lights are old, but they've been trustworthy and it would break my heart to let them go out of style without a fight. 

I did some more research and it looks like Milkyspit has a programmable driver called the Acorn that can handle 2x123s as well. It looks like I would need a McClickie to go with that too.

This may be a more appropriate question for the LED subforum, but in terms of output/watt, how would you rank the different LED nowadays, while ignoring CRI? Would it be XPG = SST50 > P4 > Luxeon K2 (or whatever the latest Luxeon is)?

Thank you so much!


----------



## gswitter (Feb 14, 2010)

I forgot about Milkyspit's drivers, but I also have yet to hear of him selling them alone. Maybe he does/would? There's also ARC mania's drivers, but he generally does small runs for his own builds, and I've only seen him offer boards alone on a couple occasions (and they were snatched up quickly).

I don't know that you necessarily *need* a McClickie or any other clicky switch with a multi-mode driver, but some of them can be a little awkward to operate with a twisty switch.

This thread is a nightmare to get through, but there's great info in it. I haven't seen him post test data for the SST-50 yet, but he's got graphs for the big brother SST-90 in this post and the XP-G here.

For the lights you listed, the XP-G is probably the way to go. The SST-50's strength is it's convenient packaging (*big* die that will fit in similar applications as Lux I/III/V/K2's and Seoul P4's). At the currents you're likely to drive them, the SST-50 doesn't offer any advantage. In terms of efficiency, it doesn't appear that Luminus is anywhere near Cree.


----------

